# constant congestion



## Boonsey (Aug 1, 2013)

My 2-year-old has been congested more often than not. She goes to daycare part time and I understand that it's normal for that exposure to make her sick more often than not, but when she gets something it seems to linger forever. 
Before the age of 1 she had amoxicilin twice (bronchitis and supposed strep throat) and had an allergic reaction
The following winter had a z-pac for pneumonia after a cold lingered too long

She has had congestion and a cough for almost 2 full months right now. We take her in to make sure that mucus is not getting into her lungs but otherwise all Peds seem to just say all we can do is keep trying to keep her as clear as possible. I've just started to take her to a chiropractor hoping that alignment will help with drainage as well. We've done allergist and while she had several mild reactions, none were so severe that they recommended prohibiting food - and allergy meds didn't seem to make any improvement.

This current round started with congestion and no runny nose, which was out of the ordinary. She's since had a runny nose come and go. In the last week it has been very very runny (and clear), and the chiropractor said her lungs actually sounded much better so I was hopeful that she was just finally draining it all out. Last night she coughed badly all night, whereas usually it's minimal. My husband gets frustrated like I am not doing anything, I think he thinks the only solution ever is antibiotics even when she clearly doesn't have a bacterial infection) and he just seems to think every single cough sounds like her lungs are full of fluid and doesn't believe the doctors/nurses/chiro when they said she sounds clear inside.

Currently, I am trying to keep dairy to a minimum
Multivitamin, plus extra D, C, Echinacea and Probiotics 
Inhaler of albuterol
Zyrtec
Zarbees honey and ivy cough/mucus reducer
Saline Spray and Nose Frieda sucking
Steamer (sometimes with added diluted peppermint oil)
Gummy vitamin of Elderberry Zinc and C

and lastly the chiro just showed me how to do a cupping pat on her back to help break things up in her lungs and a sinus massage on her face which I will start.

I'm pregnant with #2 and now that I'm past morning sickness I am going to try to read the Gut and Psychology Syndrome book because I feel like a severe diet is the only other thing I can think of to try- although I feel that will be a huge challenge between husband not being on the same page and limitations on daycare allowing outside food (on the plus side they are all organic there).

This is partly just a vent but if anyone else has had similar experiences with this type of situation, I'd love to hear any other ideas. I feel like I work hard to build her immune system and the last thing I want to do is napalm it with more antibiotics.

Lastly- thankfully she has never had an ear infection.


----------

